# Cannot print anymore since upgrade to cups 1.7.1



## cabriofahrer (Apr 22, 2014)

I could print with old cups 1.5, but since an upgrade to cups 1.7.1 printing does not work anymore. Has anything changed in version 1.7.1 that frustrates printing? I am using FreeBSD 9.1 (amd64).


----------

